# Is this tractor worth $2500 plus??



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw this on Ebay and I gotta wonder what the bidder sees that I don't see. This tractor has been beaten, abused, rode hard and put up wet, and still fetching these kinds of bids?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3872229062


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Machinery Link says a 1989 model is worth about $5500 in fair shape. Personally, I wouldn't give much more than about $750. Folks get gotahaveititis on ebay.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Machinery Link says a 1989 model is worth about $5500 in fair shape. Personally, I wouldn't give much more than about $750. Folks get gotahaveititis on ebay.


----------



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree. I have seen so many items go for more than MSRP on ebay. You really have to know what you're doing or you could get taken.

Hmmm, kind of like at a tractor dealer?  

Oh, did I type that out loud?


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

The auction closed at $2751 with a total of 59 bids. Wow!! You are certainly right, Chief. Those folks must have more money than good sense.:dazed: and


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Is this tractor worth $2500 plus?? *

*N O*


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Five gallons of Bondo and two gallons of paint and it's as good as new.:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well guys welcome to the real world...
#1 its 4x4
#2 its diesel
#3 most of the viewed problems are cosmetic
#4 even w/ some mechanical repair needed if you could do it yourself a 4x4 diesel JD 750 for 2700...It is a hell of a deal

We regularly sell our tractors at the auction w/10000+ hrs and look it for alot more than that price.....


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Well guys welcome to the real world...
> #1 its 4x4
> #2 its diesel
> ...


For that price though Ernie, i would look for a Yanmar or Mitsubishi with low hours.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree the cosmetic stuff is all fixable, but with a bad rear axle, questionable engine, worn out tires, one chewed up front wheel, and obvious lack of care or maintenance, $2700 sure sounds high. I would have guessed it would have sold for under a $1000. So maybe I need to scout out what is in my area a little closer if this can bring that kind of money.
:captain: :money: :captain: :money:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't know guys.. It's still a john Deere and resale once fixed is still good...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Ernie, I guess I'm getting educated on the value of used machinery in today's market. On most days, I find I sound like my grandmother used to, lamenting on what bread used to cost, and being able to get 3 gallons of gas for a dollar.  I should have figured with new machines like this one costing $15,000-20,000 or more, even a busted up one still has value.:duh:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

You know you are not alone in that line of thinking...Even when our grandparents wre doing the farming and if it broke iwas cheaper to fix it thant replace it... that is what I believe makes tractors so valuable plus every young person from five to forty want a piece of that history.. 

The only reason I say that its worth it is I would do the repairs myself and depending how strong it was after repairing what it needed to operate make a decision of keeping it or turn a profit.....


----------

